# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Johnson City TN

## papawhisky

I'm moving to Johnson City TN next week and would love to get plugged into a local bluegrass jam.  Anything going on there?

----------


## Richard Sanabia

Go Here: http://www.bluegrassmusicjams.com/jam-tennessee.html. Shows jams for all the states on the home page...

----------


## ETBlues

Try localgrass.com to get connected. Once you begin to meet and talk with people you will find a number of local jams around the Tri Cities area.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

The "Down Home" is in Johnson City.... one of the great bluegrass venues anywhere.  Right up there with the "Station Inn" as far as I'm concerned.  You should find plenty of bluegrass activity up there.

Lynn

----------


## sachmo63

I live in this area and can help.

PM me.

thanks

Sachmo

----------


## Dock

Hey, I live in Johnson City and play guitar and mando. If you ever want to get together a jam group just let me know. Also, I remember seeing something about an old time jam in Jonesbourough on Saturday nights in one of the cafes. 
Chris

----------


## CES

"But he's headed west of the Cumberland Gap, to Johnson City, Tennessee..."

Thanks, now I'm gonna have OCMS in my head all day!  (not a bad thing at all...)  :Smile:

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Hi,
 The  Old Time Jam in Jonesborough is on the second Saturday of the month from 3pm to 6pm at the Cranberry Thistle. There is a bluegrass jam sometime. I'm not sure about the time and day on that one. 

There are plenty of places to jam around Johnson City. Good to have another picker around. Welcome to the area!

----------


## papawhisky

That's cool.  I was in Jonesborough today.  I'll try the old time jam next Saturday.  I like old time a lot.  I am really trying to become a bluegrasser, so I'm all ears if anyone knows of a bluegrass jam.

Thanks!

----------


## sachmo63

Didn't know about the old time thing at the thistle, but will check it out. Our band will be playing there the 16th. Its a great place to play, and the food is great. 

Theres also Adam from Weaverville NC who plays a lot of old time stuff, maybe he can chime in for places out that way.

----------

